# Bummer...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34570120&nid=148&fm=latest_videos

??????????


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

meh..
he isnt going to change 150 years of history on a technicality like that! 
and I agree..the ferry across the river counts.
so yeah, I dont think that guy is going to get very far with his theory..
also, it smacks of a PR stunt.

Scot


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. thanks


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would agree that the Ferry didn't negate the fact it was the first transcontinetal route. Not sure who owned the Ferry, but it could have easily been one of the railroads. And the bridge was completed only 4 years later, and that was a pretty major accomplishment back then.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I also heard that 4 corners is off by several miles. It has been said that with the new more accurate measuring devices there are a bunch of errors where boundaries are concerned

I just don't believe every thing any more


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> I also heard that 4 corners is off by several miles. It has been said that with the new more accurate measuring devices there are a bunch of errors where boundaries are concerned
> 
> I just don't believe every thing any more


The stories that suggest the 4-corners monument is in the wrong place, are wrong:



> Finally, we cannot overemphasize the fact that the aforementioned technical geodetic details are absolutely moot when considering any question of the correctness or validity of the Four Corners monument in marking the intersection of the four states. Indeed, the monument marks the exact spot where the four states meet. A basic tenet of boundary surveying is that once a monument has been established and accepted by the parties involved (in the case of the Four Corners monument, the parties were the four territories and the U.S. Congress), the location of the physical monument is the ultimate authority in delineating a boundary. Issues of legality trump scientific details, and the intended location of the point becomes secondary information. In surveying, monuments rule!


quote from: http://www.ngs.noaa.gov/INFO/fourcorners.shtml

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good story, thanks Lotsa.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, One of my great-grandfathers worked on a track laying gang when the Kansas Pacific was being built across Kansas


----------

